# Theater nackt : Marja Christians und Isabel Schwenk „Salome“ (2012) x 12



## krawutz (9 Apr. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2013)

:thx: dir für die lecker Mädels


----------



## Michel-Ismael (9 Apr. 2013)

Tolles Stück !


----------



## Punisher (9 Apr. 2013)

sehr schön, danke


----------



## Paradiser (9 Apr. 2013)

hübsche damen


----------



## romanderl (9 Apr. 2013)

Haarige angelegenheit


----------



## rumbiak (9 Apr. 2013)

Klasse, die Blonde gefällt mir


----------



## macsignum (9 Apr. 2013)

Kultur! Vielen Dank.


----------



## 321 (9 Apr. 2013)

schönes Stück


----------



## oralintruder2002 (9 Apr. 2013)

Fell, das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Dudu (10 Apr. 2013)

Ich sollte unbedingt mal ins Theater gehen... *lechz*


Danke für diese leckeren und hübschen Ansichten.

Gruß
Dudu


----------



## B.Mueller20 (10 Apr. 2013)

Auch nicht schlecht danke


----------



## stepi (10 Apr. 2013)

Alles so schön natürlich.  Dankeschön


----------



## Jone (10 Apr. 2013)

Klasse. Danke


----------



## lwww3060 (11 Apr. 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## hade1208 (11 Apr. 2013)

Danke. Von wo ist die Fotostrecke? Welches Theater/welches Programm?


----------



## comatron (11 Apr. 2013)

Das hat was !:thumbup:


----------



## leech47 (11 Apr. 2013)

Da sag noch einer, Theater sei langweilig.


----------



## krawutz (12 Apr. 2013)

hade1208 schrieb:


> Danke. Von wo ist die Fotostrecke? Welches Theater/welches Programm?



Diese Aufführung fand statt im November 2012 im Rahmen des "Festival als Llit" in Espai Mer (Barcelona).
Sie beruht auf dem Einakter "Salome" von Oscar Wild und hat von der Interpretation des Themas nicht sehr viel mit der gleichnamigen Oper von Richard Strauss zu tun.


----------



## Ole15 (13 Apr. 2013)

sehr schön die zwei. vielen dank


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Apr. 2013)

schon vor 2000 Jahren war das begehrt  :thx:


----------



## micha03r (18 Apr. 2013)

einfach nur goil


----------



## simsonfan (18 Apr. 2013)

Dadurch kann man sicher über kurz oder lang auch wieder mehr Besucher gewinnen  Dank dir für die BIlder!


----------



## martini99 (23 Mai 2014)

Das ist Kultur die ich mag.


----------



## reptilo (24 Mai 2014)

das ist doch mal was...


----------



## dongding (24 Mai 2014)

Kulturelle Inspiration. Danke


----------



## Paradiser (26 Mai 2014)

Zwei hübsche Frauen.. herrlich


----------



## micha03r (28 Mai 2014)

die Bilder sind der Hammer,danke


----------



## adrenalin (10 Dez. 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Danke!


----------



## Shavedharry (10 Dez. 2014)

da sitzen die Zuschauer aber dicht dran....Kultur quasi fast zum anfassen


----------



## npolyx (15 Dez. 2014)

So gefällt Theater. Vielen Dank


----------



## rrfwsa (1 März 2016)

Super! :thx:


----------



## orgamin (1 März 2016)

Sehr hübsch... Vielen Dank


----------



## Vater Beimer (3 März 2016)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Danke!


----------



## SeppAdam (5 Juni 2018)

aber eine Performance... nicht die Oper!


----------



## DeucesWild (26 Feb. 2019)

Danke für die Schönen Bilder!


----------



## Schiller (2 März 2019)

hübsche mädels


----------



## Robbert (7 März 2019)

So macht Theater Spass


----------



## Kuddel (11 März 2019)

Sehr schön, danke:thumbup:


----------



## Schamröte (14 Okt. 2020)

Sehr lecker. Danke.


----------

